# Best tips to inhibit digging



## dreamlessleep (Mar 16, 2012)

My 5 month old Blue Heeler/Border Collie mix just discovered digging and enjoys it a bit too much for my tastes. When I'm present and tell her to "leave it" she stops immediately. However if she is unattended in the yard, she'll make a hole or two, usually next to my garden boxes. I want to train out this behavior as quickly as possible. Suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

You've got a pup that's a cross between two very 'must have job o-o' breeds. I think the first question to be asked is, how much exercise does she get?


----------



## nbsandhills (Nov 24, 2011)

All three of my boys are diggers.

I made a "dig area" for the boys where they CAN dig, and redirected to that area. It was suprisingly easy to train and now they can dig all they want and don't dig up my yard.


----------



## dreamlessleep (Mar 16, 2012)

HollowHeaven said:


> You've got a pup that's a cross between two very 'must have job o-o' breeds. I think the first question to be asked is, how much exercise does she get?


She gets several walks a day plus every evening we play ball in the park until she's totally wiped. She spends the rest of the day playing with her older brother (a surprisingly active pug/pek mix). Then we usually play in the living room after dinner. Weekends we spend hours at the dog park playing ball & socializing. Even tafter just returning from the dog park, when she's really worn out, if she is out on the yard for more than 15 minutes, she'll likely dig a hole. It seems to be the same three spots near my garden beds.


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

I agree with nbsandhills. Make an area that is ok for digging. We have a sandbox for our little guys. They used to dig all over the yard, but with the sandbox, and a bit of redirecting, they don't dig in the yard anymore.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

doxiemommy said:


> I agree with nbsandhills. Make an area that is ok for digging. We have a sandbox for our little guys. They used to dig all over the yard, but with the sandbox, and a bit of redirecting, they don't dig in the yard anymore.


thats a great idea i have to admit doxiemommy...... if i cared about stopping Josefina'a digging (i dont, i dont care to have a garden & if i did i would fence it off so the dogs couldnt dig there. she doesnt dig to get out, she just digs to dig i think lol.

dreamsleep>> you have a mix of two working breeds, just because shes tired doesnt mean she wont get bored. trust me, i have 10 + yrs ecperience with ACDs i know they have to have something to occupy their minds or they will find fun things (to them, rest assured it wont be fun to you lol) there is a saying about ACDs: they take what they do very seriously,they put every thinhg they've got into whatever they are doing. if they are doing sometrhing good, its a really good thing, but if its something bad count on it being horrid :/


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

In addition to a sandbox, consider burying some chickenwire where she's digging to discourage her. There're many ways to stop the digging... but I don't recommend most of them 

But, I agree, offer a place where it's allowable to dig.


----------



## dreamlessleep (Mar 16, 2012)

dogdragoness said:


> you have a mix of two working breeds, just because shes tired doesnt mean she wont get bored. trust me, i have 10 + yrs ecperience with ACDs i know they have to have something to occupy their minds or they will find fun things (to them, rest assured it wont be fun to you lol) there is a saying about ACDs: they take what they do very seriously,they put every thinhg they've got into whatever they are doing. if they are doing sometrhing good, its a really good thing, but if its something bad count on it being horrid :/


I try to keep new & interesting toys everywhere she is, including the yard. We also work on tricks to help keep her mind engaged. Since you have tons of experience with active breeds, dogdragoness, do you have suggestions of other things I can do to alleviate her boredom when I'm not with her?


----------



## dreamlessleep (Mar 16, 2012)

nbsandhills said:


> All three of my boys are diggers.
> 
> I made a "dig area" for the boys where they CAN dig, and redirected to that area. It was suprisingly easy to train and now they can dig all they want and don't dig up my yard.


That's an option I'm considering, nbsandhills. I'd like to try to teach her not to dig first, but if that doesn't work, I'm sure I'll be making her own private dig box.


----------



## dreamlessleep (Mar 16, 2012)

dogdragoness said:


> (i dont, i dont care to have a garden & if i did i would fence it off so the dogs couldnt dig there.


 The funny thing is that she doesn't get inside the garden boxes to dig in the garden itself. She digs outside the box near the corners of the beds. We've already planned to put up a fence once the veggies go in, so I don't think that digging in the actual garden will be an issue.


----------

